# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna & Beauty de Zwaluwhoeve (Hierden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna & Beauty de Zwaluwhoeve
Zuiderzeestraatweg 108 
Hierden (GL)

Bezoek de website van Sauna & Beauty de Zwaluwhoeve

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna & Beauty de Zwaluwhoeve (Hierden).*

----------


## moonlady

Waardeloos! Ze proppen het saunacomplex zo vol mogelijk en dat gaat ten koste van alles. Eten ook van minieme kwaliteit. Bij de massages is het lopende band Veel te druk om rustig te kunnen relaxen.

----------


## sietske763

erg drukke sauna, weinig privacy in de koudere maanden,
in de zomer vind ik het daar wel heel leuk, je kan dan lekker bij het zwembad zitten en daar ook wat bestellen, ze lopen vaak even langs.
helemaal gelijk moonlady, beauty en massages lopende band, wordt afgeraffeld,
het eten vind ik wel goed, miss ligt het eraan wat je besteld.....

----------


## moonlady

misschien ligt het er inderdaad aan wat je bestelt, wij hebben een paar keer een buffet gehad, en dat was weinig variatie, maar misschien als je gewoonvan de kaart besteld dat het dan beter is.

----------


## Marleen

Erg commercieel en massaal.

----------


## peooms

Niet echt goede ervaringen, je mag niet tegen elkaar aanzitten in de zwembad ed, de hemelwaterafvoer loopt zo in het buiten zwembad en nog meer, waardoor ik er niet meer heen ga!

----------

